# Release of Atheros 802.11n USB Linux driver [solved]

## samo

Hello,

does someone have experiences with the new Atheros 802.11n USB driver? I got the code from git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mcgrof/otus.git and compiled the driver successfully. I expected, that modprobe arusb_lnx should create wlan0, but it doesn't.

RegardsLast edited by samo on Sat Sep 12, 2009 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex.blackbit

please post the output of ifconfig -a.

what does dmesg say after modprobing?

----------

## samo

dmesg reported after insert the wlan usb stick and modprobe arusb_lnx: *Quote:*   

> usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
> 
> usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:e4:b3
> 
>           inet Adresse:192.168.178.20  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

----------

## samo

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/otus gives the following information: *Quote:*   

> FRITZ!WLAN N USB Stick (USB ID 0x57c, 0x8401) - currently not running with the driver (see mailing list).

  *Quote:*   

> Requirements
> 
> Kernel 2.4 - 2.6.24. Patches for >= 2.6.24 are greatly appreciated.

 Seems like I have to wait some more time.

----------

## baaann

[quote="samo"]dmesg reported after insert the wlan usb stick and modprobe arusb_lnx: *Quote:*   

> usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
> 
> usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

Linux Format magazine recently ran a feature on Mobile Broadband(issue 113), reviewing several USB HSPA modems. These were designed to appear as a CDROM when first plugged to enable windows to automatically install drivers directly from the device, the autorun install re-assigning the device once the drivers are loaded. Their solution was to eject the pseudo CDROM and the device was then detected correctly. They suggested writing a UDEV rule to either eject the device or ignore it.

Seeing your USB device identified as a CDROM suggests that a similar approach may enable it to be correctly detected.

----------

## samo

Ejecting doesn't help.

----------

## samo

Fritz!WLAN USB Stick N is now supported by kernel 2.6.31.

----------

